# Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei



## forencowboy (7 Februar 2009)

Kaspersky hat dieses als Schwachstelle gefunden und als Gefahr eingestuft.
"mia.lib" unbekannte Anwendung.
Ich habe den übergeordneten Ordner geöffnet.

DAT.Datei ; RES-Datei ; PAR-Datei ; LAN-Datei sind in dem Ordner auch zu finden. Wurden aber nicht als Schwachstelle angezeigt.

DIes finde ich bei Eigenschaften:
_Nur dieses mia.lib
Dateiversion: 4.44.3.0
Firma: [ edit] 
Interner Nmae: 7z
Orgininaldateiname: 7z.exe
Produktname: 7-Zip
Produktversion: 4.44 beta_

Kaspersky empfiehlt mir eine aktualisierte Version herunter zu laden.
Auf Version 4.5.7.
Download aktualisieren


In diesem Ordner ist alles mit 1&1 angegeben.
Bei Eigenschaften wird
_Firma: 1&1 Internet_ 
angegeben und nicht _edit _

Ist diese mia.lib-Datei überhaupt notwendig?
Ich würde sie einfach löschen.

forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Kannst Du mir die Datei mal an [email protected] schicken?


----------



## forencowboy (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Die Datei habe ich zugesendet.

Ist das normal, dass der Ursprungsordner auf dem Rechner nicht zu finden ist, aber der Virenscan zeigt die Datei mit dem Ordner trotzdem an?

Den Ordner konnte ich nur über Kaspersky öffnen, aber über den angegeben Pfad oder Suchmaschine war der Ordner oder die Datei nicht zu finden.
Suchergebnis war gleich Null!




forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Die Datei scheint weitgehend unverdächtig.


----------



## forencowboy (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Danke!
Ich versuche meine Paranoia in den Griff zu bekommen.


forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Spielst Du "Crysis"?

Es könnte sein, dass die Datei zu dem Spiel gehört.


----------



## forencowboy (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Nein! Mit meinem neuen PC habe ich bisher kein Spiel im Internet gemacht.

Auf dem alten rechner nur die Spiele, die auf dem PC schon vorinstaliert waren.

Spiele habe ich auch keine heruntrgeladen. Weder jetzt noch früher.





forencowboy


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Ich denke eher, es handelt sich um die Information der Kaspersky Internet Suite, dass das Entpackprogramm 7z nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand ist und deswegen ein Risiko darstellt. Ein Update auf die aktuelle Version sollte diese Meldung beseitigen.


----------



## Reinhard (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Das dazu gefunden:
mia.dll und mia.lib als Schwachstelle identifiziert - Kaspersky Lab Forum


----------



## forencowboy (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Nochmals ich!

Ist das normal, dass der Ursprungsordner nur über Karspersky zu finden ist?
Über dies kann ich den Ordner finden.
Nicht jedoch über den angegebenen Pfad noch über Suchmaschine.

Jedesmal ohne Ergebnis.


Weil ich noch das Problem habe, dass ich nicht alle Internetseiten öffnen kann, sondern verweigert wird, erklärte mir am Montag ein Kollege, dass ich möglicherweise ein "Pop Up" installiert habe, der verhindert, dass ich bestimmte Seiten öffnen kann.Es ist wie ein Spion, der genau weiß welche Internetseiten ich öffnen will und dies verhindert und auch meine IP Adresse anzeigt und mir erklärt, "Zugriff verweigert"


Weil ich nicht wußte wie man Pop Up Einstellungen vornimmt, habe ich mir das über Telefon erklären lassen.


Nach drei Stunden hatte ich dann eine IP Adresse des Servers/Providers.

Wieder eine IP Adresse aus Karlsruhe.
Ich habe sogar angezeigt bekommen wer mit dieser IP den Server betreibt.

Es ist der Admin, der dort sein Forum hat, bei dem ich zuletzt rausgeschmiessen wurde.


 Wegen persönlicher Daten schreibe ich dies nicht, wem das Forum gehört.
Ich habe die komplette Anschrift, des Servermieters (oder wie man das nennt)
Ich weiß aber jetzt, dass dieser Server zu 1&1 gehört.

Folgendes habe ich auch an Information bekommen:

IP Adress: 82.165.100.XXX 
IP Adress Country: Germany
IP Adress state: Baden-Württemberg
IP Adress city: Karlsruhe
IP Latitude:49.00XX
IP Adress Longitude:8.38XX
ISP Of This IP: Germany Organisation: Scxxxxx+Partner AG

Und diese mia.lib-Datei ist in einem Ordenr von 1&1.
Könnte da eine Verbindung sein???


Kann man dagegen rechtlich vorgehen, oder muss ich das so hinnehmen, dass man mir jedesmal auf den Rechner setzt was ich nicht will?
Normalerweiße werde ich immer gefragt ob ich Pop Ups zulassen will oder nicht.
99,99 % aller Pop Ups verweigere ich den Zugriff.

Datein oder Ordner werden mir nicht mehr gelöscht.



forencowboy


----------



## blowfish (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht wußte wie man Pop Up Einstellungen vornimmt, habe ich mir das über Telefon erklären lassen.



Ich denke mal, dass du auch nicht weist, wie man versteckte Dateien und Ordner sich anzeigen lässt.
Es währe ratsam, du gehst mal aus solche Seiten wie Trojane-Board.de oder auch Hijackthis.de und lässt deinen PC dort mal überprüfen.


----------



## forencowboy (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Mit dem vorigen Rechner habe ich das mal versucht.

Wenn ich auf durchsuchen gehe, wie soll ich diesen Ordner finden wenn er nicht mal über den Pfad oder die Suchmaschine zu finden ist?


forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was ist das? mia.lib-Datei*

Peinlich, Peinlich!!!
Ich meinte nicht "Pop Ups" sondern "Cookies".

Pop Ups sind diese dämlichen Fenster, die sich zusätzlich öffnen, wenn man eine Internetseite öffnen will.

Und die Herkunft dieses Cookies steht fest!

Entweder war es ein Mod/Admin oder auf diesem Server war ein Hacker unterwegs.




forencowboy


----------



## Michael Gasser (24 Juli 2014)

Die Datei mia.lib wird von der Installationssoftware InstallAware verwendet.

Wenn ein Softwarehersteller mit InstallAware ein Setupprogramm erstellt, dann wird die Dateit mia.lib u.U. mit installiert.


----------

